# My TiVo is acting strange....won't connect



## Karyn (Jul 19, 2017)

It says:

"This TiVo box is no longer connected to the internet. Some options will not be available until you fix your internet connection."

Huh? It works just fine on OTA but I can't go to apps. It SAYS it's connected but in the app page says it's not.

Apparently my bad luck this week is TiVo box contagious.

Anyone ....HELP!

Thank you!


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Exactly where does it say it is connected?


----------



## Karyn (Jul 19, 2017)

Where it checks network settings. Everything says it's just fine. It tunes fine as well...just keeps insisting it has no internet when trying to go to apps. 

I reset the modem twice. It's not the modem and it's not my ISP. I'm dumbfounded. I even tried manually rekeying my user name and password in and it says "excellent strength" for internet. Then I go to apps and get that message.


----------



## Karyn (Jul 19, 2017)

dlfl said:


> Exactly where does it say it is connected?


*Member*
NewWhere it checks network settings. Everything says it's just fine. It tunes fine as well...just keeps insisting it has no internet when trying to go to apps.

I reset the modem twice. It's not the modem and it's not my ISP. I'm dumbfounded. I even tried manually rekeying my user name and password in and it says "excellent strength" for internet. Then I go to apps and get that message.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Karyn said:


> *Member*
> NewWhere it checks network settings. Everything says it's just fine. It tunes fine as well...just keeps insisting it has no internet when trying to go to apps.
> 
> I reset the modem twice. It's not the modem and it's not my ISP. I'm dumbfounded. I even tried manually rekeying my user name and password in and it says "excellent strength" for internet. Then I go to apps and get that message.


Honestly your posts are a little hard to follow, at this point all I am clear on is your TiVo doesn't believe it has access to the Internet. So lets try and clear some things up:

It sounds like you have a Roamio OTA - is that correct?
Have you restarted your TiVo?

How do you have your TiVo connected to your home network (WiFi or Ethernet)?

Are you running the old HDUI or the new Hydra UI?

How do you know it's not the modem or your ISP? Do you have other devices that are able to connect to the Internet without issue?

When you say _"manually re-keying my user name and password in and it says "excellent strength" for Internet" _are you talking about re-entering your user name and password for your WiFI network? If so that "excellent strength" reading has nothing to do with if your unit is actually connecting to the Internet or not.

Go to: "Settings & Messages" - then select the "Network settings" sub menu. Was your last TiVo Service connection successful or not? From there select the Network trouble shooting option, what where the test results?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

No clue if it will help your situation, and I don't have the time to research it, but it's a brief test so no harm in trying...

When the problem occurs, you could try the *"UI Refresh"* remote sequence.

From TiVo Central, press:

Thumbs Down
Thumbs Up
Play
Play
​


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Karyn said:


> Where it checks network settings. Everything says it's just fine. It tunes fine as well...just keeps insisting it has no internet when trying to go to apps.
> 
> I reset the modem twice. It's not the modem and it's not my ISP. I'm dumbfounded. I even tried manually rekeying my user name and password in and it says "excellent strength" for internet. Then I go to apps and get that message.


It may say its connected to your network, but did you try to make a Tivo Service connection? Its important that it connected recently (within the last 24 hrs) or the apps may not work.

Also, make sure you are not using Hydra. There are plenty of issues with it.


----------



## Karyn (Jul 19, 2017)

atmuscarella said:


> Honestly your posts are a little hard to follow, at this point all I am clear on is your TiVo doesn't believe it has access to the Internet. So lets try and clear some things up:
> 
> It sounds like you have a Roamio OTA - is that correct?
> Yes
> ...





atmuscarella said:


> Honestly your posts are a little hard to follow, at this point all I am clear on is your TiVo doesn't believe it has access to the Internet. So lets try and clear some things up:
> 
> It sounds like you have a Roamio OTA - is that correct?
> Have you restarted your TiVo?
> ...


----------



## Karyn (Jul 19, 2017)

ThAbtO said:


> It may say its connected to your network, but did you try to make a Tivo Service connection? Its important that it connected recently (within the last 24 hrs) or the apps may not work.
> 
> Also, make sure you are not using Hydra. There are plenty of issues with it.


I didn't use it last night but did yesterday afternoon to watch YouTube. It worked fine then.

I'm watching YouTube via my FireTV now as the TiVo won't let me.

Hydra is the new update of a couple of months ago? I disliked the TiVo prior.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

One question that wasn't asked:

Are you receiving an error when the problem occurs?

OK, 2 questions:

Is it C501?

-KP


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Karyn: To keep this a little shorter I am not going to re quote everything. From the answers you gave in Post # 8 - it appears your unit is actually connecting to the Internet. 

I would go back into Network Settings and as ThAbtO said do a manual service connection - to do so just click on (Select) "TiVo Service Connection" if it does not complete successfully please post any errors. 

Because you are running the new Hydra UI there maybe issues those of us still running the old HDUI can not see. After completing the manual service connection - if you still can not access the apps note any error messages and post them. 

And yes playing or recording OTA channels does not require internet access.


----------



## Karyn (Jul 19, 2017)

krkaufman said:


> No clue if it will help your situation, and I don't have the time to research it, but it's a brief test so no harm in trying...
> 
> When the problem occurs, you could try the *"UI Refresh"* remote sequence.
> 
> ...


OMG! I don't know WHAT that does BUT it worked!


Thank you SO very much krkaufman!


----------



## Karyn (Jul 19, 2017)

kpeters59 said:


> One question that wasn't asked:
> 
> Are you receiving an error when the problem occurs?
> 
> ...


The thumbs down thumbs up play play fixed it and I don't remember the error code but it wasn't that one. I think it was C3xx or C4xx but not C501. I'd remember that one (number is associated with someone I know).


----------



## johnfasc (Dec 24, 2014)

Karyn said:


> Where it checks network settings. Everything says it's just fine. It tunes fine as well...just keeps insisting it has no internet when trying to go to apps.
> 
> I reset the modem twice. It's not the modem and it's not my ISP. I'm dumbfounded. I even tried manually rekeying my user name and password in and it says "excellent strength" for internet. Then I go to apps and get that message.


I had the same problem twice now and both just recently. Had to unplug the TiVo let sit for say 20 seconds plug back in and it was good. So if it's happening to others must be a TiVo thing possibly server related?....


----------



## Karyn (Jul 19, 2017)

johnfasc said:


> I had the same problem twice now and both just recently. Had to unplug the TiVo let sit for say 20 seconds plug back in and it was good. So if it's happening to others must be a TiVo thing possibly server related?....





johnfasc said:


> I had the same problem twice now and both just recently. Had to unplug the TiVo let sit for say 20 seconds plug back in and it was good. So if it's happening to others must be a TiVo thing possibly server related?....


I suspect so, johntasc.

Everything else worked fine when this occurred.

I do remember the menu of My Shows was misbehaving in the days prior AND CBS, an OTA channel, was all scrambled. The two are not relevant to each other so it has to be something TiVo.

The thumbs down thumbs up play play fixed it.

The occurrence still doesn't make much sense to me but that series of command fixed it.


----------



## jmerr74 (Nov 3, 2015)

I had issues yesterday myself. Everything was going well until 5'ish...couldn't get my TiVo Bridge to connect called the help line...awful by the way...they told me TiVo Servers were having issues. Today everything seemed on point.


----------



## Karyn (Jul 19, 2017)

jmerr74 said:


> I had issues yesterday myself. Everything was going well until 5'ish...couldn't get my TiVo Bridge to connect called the help line...awful by the way...they told me TiVo Servers were having issues. Today everything seemed on point.


I think TiVo has issues from time to time that might "heal themselves" so we don't ALL notice. I don't watch live TV so only notice when playing back if something's not right or going to an app.

Today CBS recordings were all messed up. Coincidence? Hmmm...across the top of screen was a banner to Dish customers indicating they may soon lose CBS. How'd THAT get into MY OTA CBS messed up revordings?

Hmmm....


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Karyn said:


> Today CBS recordings were all messed up. Coincidence? Hmmm...across the top of screen was a banner to Dish customers indicating they may soon lose CBS. How'd THAT get into MY OTA CBS messed up revordings?


Usually those banners would be sent out by your local CBS station, so everybody who gets that feed, OTA, Cable, Dish, DirecTV, etc. all see it since they are faithfully giving you what they received.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Karyn said:


> Today CBS recordings were all messed up. Coincidence?


Probably due to NFL football.


----------



## Karyn (Jul 19, 2017)

krkaufman said:


> Probably due to NFL football.


LOL!:joycat:


----------



## Karyn (Jul 19, 2017)

sfhub said:


> Usually those banners would be sent out by your local CBS station, so everybody who gets that feed, OTA, Cable, Dish, DirecTV, etc. all see it since they are faithfully giving you what they received.


I remember Dish couldn't hold ABC or CBS...that's how I got turned onto OTA to start with The locals were down so long that Dish sent out antennas to offset lack of service and I was blown away by how beautiful the screen quality was that I found myself recording to VCRs (I still have three in perfect operating condition). I got sick of Dish and their little games and spent a minute with Xfinity (most horrible picture quality humanly imaginable). After THEIR nonsense I got my TiVo and the TV world has been beautiful, sans a mere blip here and there, and FREE, ever since!


----------



## Karyn (Jul 19, 2017)

atmuscarella said:


> Karyn: To keep this a little shorter I am not going to re quote everything. From the answers you gave in Post # 8 - it appears your unit is actually connecting to the Internet.
> 
> I would go back into Network Settings and as ThAbtO said do a manual service connection - to do so just click on (Select) "TiVo Service Connection" if it does not complete successfully please post any errors.
> 
> ...


If I experience it again I will collect and post the errors messages to get to the root of it.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Step 1: Disable power saving.
Step 2: Repeat on all Tivos and Minis.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

slowbiscuit said:


> Step 1: Disable power saving.
> Step 2: Repeat on all Tivos and Minis.


Step 2 doesn't work on a Mini.


----------



## vasilemj (Jul 2, 2002)

I had the same issue as well today. My wife says she couldn't even watch live TV (either through the menu system or with the Live TV button on the remote). Separately, my father has been having this issue for the last couple of weeks with his Roamio.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

vasilemj said:


> I had the same issue as well today. My wife says she couldn't even watch live TV (either through the menu system or with the Live TV button on the remote). Separately, my father has been having this issue for the last couple of weeks with his Roamio.


See this previous post, as it appears to have helped the OP (as a temporary workaround).


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Karyn said:


> Today CBS recordings were all messed up. Coincidence?


A useful thread to which to subscribe...

Urgent Pad Recording Alerts (EAST)


----------



## Karyn (Jul 19, 2017)

krkaufman said:


> A useful thread to which to subscribe...
> 
> Urgent Pad Recording Alerts (EAST)


Thank you! That would SURELY come in handy as so many times programs get bitten off due to games, etc. One can set recordings to run later.

I appreciate that, krkaufman!


----------



## Darkev (May 8, 2010)

I guess there has been no resolution to this since I just bought a new TiVo Bolt and daily it tells me it’s lost its internet connection. Yet it can still perform a forced TiVo Service Connection fine so it has not really lost internet. The UI refresh trick worked for me just now. Thumb down, thumb up, play, play. It seems like a memory problem or buggy code. I hope it can be fixed as it’s a bit annoying. My Roamio or premiere never did this - just the Bolt is doing it.


----------



## audiodane (Oct 28, 2009)

krkaufman said:


> Thumbs Down
> Thumbs Up
> Play
> Play


We have been dealing with this issue the entire time we've had our Roamio (couple of years now). I upgraded the UI when it came out hoping it would resolve the issue but it didn't. It's been frustrating my family weekly for so long I finally just threw up my hands. Every other wired and wireless device would work fine but the TiVo wouldn't connect to Netflix or Amazon (but the TiVo connection itself would work fine).

All I knew was reboot the TiVo, but that's quite a frustration when we're sitting down for family movie night... Every. Week.

Looking again tonight and finding this post and that another user reported success was exciting -- I told my wife to try and and BOOM! IT WORKED!

Whatever it's doing, TiVo needs to incorporate into it's regular Roamio operation. Yes, our TiVo has power savings mode enabled. No, I don't want to disable that. (I want to prolong the HDD life as long as possible.)

Anyway, I just logged in to give another thumbs-up to this fix for the "TiVo can't connect to the internet" bug on Roamio units.

Thanks to @krkaufman for this trick!

..dane


----------



## Darkev (May 8, 2010)

The strange thing is I’ve had a Roamio since 2013 and this has never happened once. My Roamio is still fine. I have 4 TiVo’s and the only one that is behaving like this is my new TiVo Bolt. I’m surprised to read people with Roamio’s are experience this now.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

audiodane said:


> Yes, our TiVo has power savings mode enabled. No, I don't want to disable that. (I want to prolong the HDD life as long as possible.)


Tivo drives are meant to be used, there are many studies that show the startup/spin down action puts more wear on a drive than just letting it run, though some (I understand) may show the opposite. Seems your issue may have been resolved, so just putting this out there.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

Darkev said:


> . I'm surprised to read people with Roamio's are experience this now.


Gui refreshed just a few minutes ago, no progress bar for the show I had just watched.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

jrtroo said:


> Tivo drives are meant to be used, there are many studies that show the startup/spin down action puts more wear on a drive than just letting it run, though some (I understand) may show the opposite. Seems your issue may have been resolved, so just putting this out there.


My Roamio sounds the same whether Standby or On. Could just be the fan, but I think its also the hard disk. I think for a while they spun the drives down with Standby, but stopped doing that years ago. Would be nice to find out though.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jth tv said:


> My Roamio sounds the same whether Standby or On. Could just be the fan, but I think its also the hard disk. I think for a while they spun the drives down with Standby, but stopped doing that years ago. Would be nice to find out though.


Buy a Kill-A-Watt. For my Roamio with a WD10EURX the specs say: R/W = 5.3W, Idle = 3.3W and Standby = .7W. If you place the unit in Standby it will stop the usual R/W for tuner buffers. But I never use it. My observations from a while back:What is the point of Standby?

The fan is silent until it goes bad.


----------



## AntiPC (Jul 22, 2005)

My new Bolt connected to TiVo fine, but gave me the "no connection" pop up when trying the apps menu.



krkaufman said:


> No clue if it will help your situation, and I don't have the time to research it, but it's a brief test so no harm in trying...
> 
> When the problem occurs, you could try the *"UI Refresh"* remote sequence.
> 
> ...


Worked for me!


----------

